# Hapkido retirement



## matt.m (Jul 23, 2009)

Yep,

I am done struggling with this art. Too hard on the joints for me. I am putting all effort into helping to grow judo.  When I picked up my hapkido quest again in 2006 I thought it was mine to take.  Sadly, a man must know his limitations.


----------



## goingd (Jul 23, 2009)

The mind is limitless and capable to no bounds. Unfortunately the body is only capable of so much. The best of luck to you. ^~^


----------



## Kumbajah (Jul 23, 2009)

At least you can still "dance with the one that brung ya". Judo has a lifetime of depth (and more) to explore. Good luck to you.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck, dude! I know how it goes with getting older...


----------



## ignatzami (Jul 27, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Yep,
> 
> I am done struggling with this art. Too hard on the joints for me. I am putting all effort into helping to grow judo.  When I picked up my hapkido quest again in 2006 I thought it was mine to take.  Sadly, a man must know his limitations.



This "retirement" wouldn't have anything to do with the ongoing investigation on ************** that has, basically, found that your rank in both Hapkido and Judo is either false or greatly inflated?

No correlation... right?

Riiiight.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jul 27, 2009)

ignatzami said:


> This "retirement" wouldn't have anything to do with the ongoing investigation on ************** that has, basically, found that your rank in both Hapkido and Judo is either false or greatly inflated?
> 
> No correlation... right?
> 
> Riiiight.


Or it could just be that his body cannot take it anymore.  We had a gent in our school who tried to transition from TKD to Hapkido and he could not take the rolls, the falls, or the grapples. 

Why assume that there is some political reason?  Unless you know the OP personally, that is a bit presumptuous. 

Daniel


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2009)

ignatzami said:


> This "retirement" wouldn't have anything to do with the ongoing investigation on ************** that has, basically, found that your rank in both Hapkido and Judo is either false or greatly inflated?
> 
> No correlation... right?
> 
> Riiiight.


 
For you first and only post this is kinda mean. Do you know Matt and all the trouble he has gone though and if so explan and if not do not talk.


----------



## mwd0818 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just my $.02, I always thought Judo was harder on the body.  Hapkido wasn't always pleasant, but didn't involve the repeated impacts to the ground as much!!!  Then again, some people can take certain things easier than others.  I gave up BJJ cause it was injury after injury.  I know other guys that can't get through a Kenpo belt without screwing something up either, and I've done it for over 20 years and busted my nose one time . . .


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Jul 27, 2009)

> he could not take the rolls, the falls, or the grapples.


 
I feel this is right on with hapkido it is a living art and there is ever kind of mix to it. The way I look at Hapkido is a philosophy.
Im so glad im here and there people that I can talk to about like Hapkido. I started working on my 4th Dan In Hapkido and some of you know im black belt in Judo. I really need to say that im sorry to hear this person is having issues with his body and doing Hapkido. I really think though I plan to do Hapkido my full life but we will see. I have to say I have Older people I teach and some in their 70's. I have not seen too many in my Judo stuff that old the falls are hard and really are not fun. I would say to this person dont stop trying hapkido and other Martail Arts but really do some Swimming and get your joints and body working if you can and I hope you can live a long healthy life.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 27, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Or it could just be that his body cannot take it anymore. We had a gent in our school who tried to transition from TKD to Hapkido and he could not take the rolls, the falls, or the grapples.
> 
> Why assume that there is some political reason? Unless you know the OP personally, that is a bit presumptuous.
> 
> Daniel


 
This board will not allow a link to the board in question, however a quick search on google with "Matthew Morton Judo" will bring you to several discussions about him.


----------



## MT Admin Team (Jul 27, 2009)

*Filter circumvention, trolling, fraud busting are all not acceptable here.*


----------

